# Faux Fir Finish?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Have a metal door on a job I'm doing and may be asked to do a faux fit finish on it to match the cabinets. (Walnut) Any tips, suggestions, or maybe photos?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Get a old slab door that you can practice on. Get wood glaze that is the desired color you plan on working with.

Use a good ole chip brush"s for the size of trim. panels. rails and stiles of the door your working on. 1"-3"

With a pencil trace out the raised patern on the door. Brush out the glaze in sections at a time as if you were brushing out the door.

Using a Wood glazing graining comb, drag the comb through the glaze at this time use a rocker graining tool to mimic desired texture.

Using a dry brush give it a little pounce pattern like you would sponge painting.

You would be surprised with a little patience and keeping a fun attitude 
the results you can get.

I know I dont talk the faux painting on the forum. But being the shop steward on the Bellagio Bell Tower I have done my fair share.

Bring out the Artisan in you Mike. I Know you can do it.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)




----------

